# Sekonda..help Please!



## craig sharman (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a lovely gold faced Sekonda de luxe with 23 Jewels. On the back, it says Luch Watch Factory USSR. It does not have numbers on the face, just gold lines outlined in black. The strap is pig skin. I'm not sure it's worth anything but I wanted to know about these Sekondas and their origins. It was my Grandfathers watch. It is in pristine condition. Any ideas??


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not an expert on Sekonda, but it seems they came from a variety of sources. Some had Poljot derived movements from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory whilst others I've heard had Raketa-based movements from the Petrodvoretz factory not far from St. Petersburg. The Luch factory you mention is probably the Minsk Watch Plant in what is now Belarus.


----------



## craig sharman (Nov 7, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> I'm not an expert on Sekonda, but it seems they came from a variety of sources. Some had Poljot derived movements from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory whilst others I've heard had Raketa-based movements from the Petrodvoretz factory not far from St. Petersburg. The Luch factory you mention is probably the Minsk Watch Plant in what is now Belarus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Many thanks! Do you know if I can rearch for this actual watch? I would love to know more about the Luch factory and it's history. I am doing research on 2 watches at the moment (sentimental reasons). Thanks again!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You could contact Luch directly and ask them, but I doubt very much that they've retained any records from the USSR period. Still, you never know









In another thread somewhere, somebody managed to find a source for genuine Sekonda spares. I don't know where they got them from, but that may also be a source of information, if whoever it was could PM you the details, perhaps?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Is it a very thin watch







?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

craig sharman said:


> I have a lovely gold faced Sekonda de luxe with 23 Jewels. On the back, it says Luch Watch Factory USSR. It does not have numbers on the face, just gold lines outlined in black. The strap is pig skin. I'm not sure it's worth anything but I wanted to know about these Sekondas and their origins. It was my Grandfathers watch. It is in pristine condition. Any ideas??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Luch Watch Factory is indeed in Minsk, Belarus.

Minsk watch factory

You wil find a little history, a little about the factory now, some watches they now make but not a lot more detail.

They did make watch parts for other Russian watches until partitioning took place, when they were left to fend for themselves, although the factory has produced watches under their own name for years.

Not much more help, sorry. I think the others on the forum know a lot more than me, as they collect Russian watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A photo, if possible, would help


----------



## craig sharman (Nov 7, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Is it a very thin watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello. Yes it is a very thin watch, the actual face measure 3.5 cm in width but the just a couple of mm in thickness.


----------



## craig sharman (Nov 7, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> craig sharman said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lovely gold faced Sekonda de luxe with 23 Jewels. On the back, it says Luch Watch Factory USSR. It does not have numbers on the face, just gold lines outlined in black. The strap is pig skin. I'm not sure it's worth anything but I wanted to know about these Sekondas and their origins. It was my Grandfathers watch. It is in pristine condition. Any ideas??
> ...


----------



## craig sharman (Nov 7, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A photo, if possible, would help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried photogrphing both watches, but the auto flash reflects off the glass and you can't see the face very well. Any tips on photographing the watches? I sound like a proper girlie and feel stupid having to ask, my husband would fall about laughing at this point! (just to quash confusion...Craig Sharman is my fathers name, I was left both watches in his will).

Thanks.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

craig sharman said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a very thin watch
> ...


It sounds like one of the thin cased models Luch made for Poljot and Sekonda. Some were in solid gold cases.

Poljot marketed them under the "Pennant" name. If you see an original Luch model it has what looks like "NYY" on the dial where "Sekonda" will be on yours.

Do an "international sellers" eBay search on "Luch" and you will probably see similar watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

craig sharman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > A photo,Â if possible, would help
> ...


If the camera doesn`t have the facility to switch off the flash then you could try taping some tissue paper over the flash as this will soften the output.

For hints on photographing watches see here PG's Hints & Tips for photographing watches

And for posting see here....Posting Pictures


----------



## craig sharman (Nov 7, 2005)

raketakat said:


> craig sharman said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


You are so helpful on this forum!! I only joined a day ago and I have so much info! I will follow up your suggestions! Thanks again


----------



## craig sharman (Nov 7, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> craig sharman said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Whast a great link! Some excellent suggestions. I will try few and see how it goes! Watch this space! x


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

craig sharman said:


> I have a lovely gold faced Sekonda de luxe with 23 Jewels. On the back, it says Luch Watch Factory USSR. It does not have numbers on the face, just gold lines outlined in black. The strap is pig skin. I'm not sure it's worth anything but I wanted to know about these Sekondas and their origins. It was my Grandfathers watch. It is in pristine condition. Any ideas??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two of these, one matching this description and in a 20 micron gold plated case, the other with a white face, roman numerals and a 10 micron gold plated case. Neither works properly and I have been putting off taking them to a mender because I suspect they have little monetary value - and in my case no sentimental value either. Interestingly the movements are both stamped 2209 but have obvious minor variations in components and case backs are not interchangeable!


----------

